# Are mollies brackish water fish? Are bristlenose plecos okay and is my tank alright?



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

I heard that mollies are brackish water fish and that bristlenose plecos are not good tank mates for them. Is this true?
Or can I just leave it the aquarium the way it i, if it is safe? Right now it's freshwater 20 gallon and I add some aquarium salt (just the told amount for the tank size and since it's freshwater) Is that alright for the pleco?


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry! Also forgot to mention! Can I add some salt to help the mollies do well, and still let the pleco be alright? How much should I add?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Its best not to use salt with pleco especially in brackish amounts...Mollies do best in hard water and are often kept in brackish conditions, however, they will still do well in freshwater-but if they had been kept in brackish you need to slowly re-acclimate them back to freshwater over several days-I highly recommend that you move the pleco to freshwater until you get the mollies acclimated to the freshwater.

Long term use of salt is generally not recommend with freshwater species-it doesn't prevent health issues-especially when used in non therapeutic doses-sometimes long term use of sodium chloride can cause more harm than good-it is a great product to use for short term treatments for the right reason, dosage and duration.

Remember when creating brackish conditions it is best to use marine salt not aquarium salt.....they are different.....


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Ah alright! ^^ I'm going back to pet store today and will ask if they were in fact kept in brackish conditions. I will speak with the owner of the shop and get things settled. Thanks!


----------

